

Interview With A Blackhat (Part 1) - Titanous
http://blog.whitehatsec.com/interview-with-a-blackhat-part-1/

======
contingencies
If that's real, then they do make some serious dollars. Indeed, if their
profits are really that high, then they are potentially able to match
governments on 0day purchasing power.

